# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  إختبار مستوى اللغة الانجليزية

## بيسان

هلا احبتي .. حددوا مستواكم باللغة الانجليزية 
--------
إليكم هذا الاختبار من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية و هو يعتبر اختبار لتحديد المستوى 
في اللغة الانكليزية .. ويقوم هذا الاختبار على مبدأ الأتمتة .. حيث يمكنك اختيار المستوى
الذي تريده ضمن سبع مستويات من المبتدئ و حتى المحترف .. إضافة لأول اختبار وهو
الأساسي لتحديد المستوى


http://www.englishjet.com/english_c...files/tests.htm

مع تحياااتي

بيسااااان

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

عفوا اختي بيسان بس الرابط اللي جبتيه غلط يعني المفروض ما يكون في الرابط ( ..... ) بكون الرابط غير كامل فما بينفتح

 فياريت اختي لو تجيبي الرابط من جديد

----------


## بحر الشوق

يسلمو اختي
وعساش على
القوة يارب

وننتظر جديدش

تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بنت النور

thank you very much it is   useful to learn and improve our english ******** :)

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووورين على ردود
 :s :) :) :p  ;)

----------


## بيسان

وهذا رابط

اضغط هنا

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*
59  correct answers out of 68  


Your level is: 

6  

كيف يعني مستواي السادس من السابع 

على العموم مشكورة اختي بيسان موضوع والله حليو

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اوكيك الرابط شغال 

ومشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## بيسان

مشكورين على المرور

اخي امير يمكن اجريت الاختبار السدس 


لانه في عدة مستويااااااااات

مع تحيااتي

بيساااااان :)

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لالا خيه انا جربت التست 

وطلع لي 68 سؤال 

وطلع 59 اجوبه صح 

وكتب لي مستواي ويقولي اني من المستوى السادس

اخاكي 
  أمــيــر الــعــاشــقــيــن*

----------


## بيسان

ماشاء الله  

ممتاااااااز 


عقبالي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هههههههههههههه 

عقبالك خيه انشالله 

والظاهر انتين اشطر

----------


## بيسان

أي اشطر اخوي

المعلمات يقولوا

تعالوا احفظوا وكتبوا 

وين اشطررررر

thank you

----------


## أمير العاشقين

دوووووم انشالله 

ok 

good bye

----------


## سر الوجود

مشكورة خيتوا على الاختبار الحلو

وان شاء الله اقدر احلهم كلهم صح

وبانتظار المزيد عشان تتقوى لغتنا الانجليزيه

تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

Tanks alot  bisan for this programs but in my idia these only multiple choses by lock you can get full mark  there fore we have to speak person to person inorder to improve our ******** this way will assist us to learn as soon as posible

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووورين على ردود

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

I dont know what the anwer... buy

----------


## Black Rose

سلام.. مشكورة اختي بيسان
على الأختبار فيه الكثير من 
الفائدة ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه
 :rolleyes:   :rolleyes:   :rolleyes:

----------


## Anime Angel

Thank you

^_^

----------


## الاء

الرابط معطوب

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلووو

تقبلي مروري...

----------


## Ali03000

مشكورة ألف ألف شكر أختي بيسان على الرابط ..

أنا من المستوى الخامس

----------

